# Favorite Fantasy Artwork



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Who are your favorite Fantasy artists? Share your favorite Fantasy art pieces. I'm curious.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I love the paintings of Akiane Kramarik


----------



## Travis2210 (Oct 13, 2017)

wow it that perfect moviesonline.ac


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

This is not the hardcore fantasy you're probably looking for but I love Shirley Barber. She writes and illustrates children's books about fairies and I just love her illustrations.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivid Melody said:


> Who are your favorite Fantasy artists? Share your favorite Fantasy art pieces. I'm curious.


i guess mine would be from a movie - my neighbor totoro. 



 in case you haven't seen it


----------



## Yami no Yume (Oct 31, 2017)

Yoshitaka Amano who is responsible for a lot of Final Fantasy artworks is definitely one of the greatest


----------



## mazepla (Oct 23, 2017)

mine is Kagaya


----------



## Raconteur (Nov 6, 2013)

Vivid Melody said:


> Who are your favorite Fantasy artists? Share your favorite Fantasy art pieces. I'm curious.


Love love love your avatar! I've seen that picture before and actually based a fantasy story character off of her.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

TuYyo said:


> Love love love your avatar! I've seen that picture before and actually based a fantasy story character off of her.


Oh, how neat! I just saw the picture recently and for some reason, it really resonated with me. What a coincidence


----------



## Raconteur (Nov 6, 2013)

Vivid Melody said:


> Oh, how neat! I just saw the picture recently and for some reason, it really resonated with me. What a coincidence


Are we both INFJs too?? That's funny :kitteh:


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

TuYyo said:


> Are we both INFJs too?? That's funny :kitteh:


We are! Actually, both of our avatars seem to have a similar vibe and even similar colors too lol. I love mermaids so I like your avatar as well, by the way


----------



## FranklTheTankl (Jan 5, 2018)

I love watching fantasy landscapes artwork, it just makes me feel something that I can´t describe. That´s why I created a thread in the NFs section asking for recommendations on fantasy books/movies, so I can imagine/ see fantasy landscapes and feel this kind of warmth, I call it Mystical Feel.

Here are some examples:


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

* *














This Warhammer 40,000: Rogue Trader illustration by Wil Rees. (graphic violence)


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

These are from a book called the arrival. The book does not contain any words, only illustrations.








This one is my favourites from the book.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

Basically anything from Liiga Klavina is awesome:

























Jakub Rozalski makes some cool stuff, too.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

My favorite is Frazetta!









I also love Ted Nasmiths's illustrations:









And I love cyberpunk aesthetics:









Some more fantasy (Alan Lee is the artist):


----------

